# Early works by great architects



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Let's see some examples of how great architects have evolved in style. For instance:

Le Corbusier








-http://divisare.com/projects/199414-Le-Corbusier-Villa-Favre-Jacot








- Galinsky








(yes, I know this looks Prairie-style but he kept it in Towards a New Architecture so he obviously wasn't too embarrassed)

Where Corbu got his inspiration

Mies








- NCModernist Houses

Gropius








-Wiki


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ludwig Mies Van Der Rohe:
Riehl House, Potsdam, Germany (1907)









Walter Gropius:
Fagus Factory, Alfeld, Germany (1913)









Adolf Loos:
Café Museum, Vienna, Austria (1899)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Norman Foster:
IBM Pilot Head Office, Cosham, UK (1971)









Richard Rogers:
Spender House, maldon, UK (1968)

















Zaha Hadid:
IBA Housing, Berlin, Germany (1993)









Minoru Yamasaki:
Federal Reserve Bank of Chicago Detroit Branch Building (Modernist Annex) (1951)









Edward Durrell Stone
Lobby of the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel, NYC, USA (1929)









Michael Graves
Hanselmann House, Fort Wayne, IN, USA (1971)









Frank Lloyd Wright
Unity Chapel, Wyoming, WI, USA (1886)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Frank Gehry:
Santa Monica Place, Santa Monica, CA, USA (1980)









Antoni Gaudi:
Casa Vicens, Barceloa, Spain (1889)









Renzo Piano:
I.R.C.A.M. , Paris, France (1990)









Louis Sullivan:
Martin Ryerson Tomb, CHicago, USA (1889)









Rem Koolhas:
Nederlands Dans Theater, The Hague, Netherlands (1987)


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Frank Gehry










Andrea Palladio










Thomas Jefferson










Sir John Soane










Sir Christopher Wren










JJP Oud










Tadao Ando


----------



## mrarchitecture (May 23, 2015)

very cool


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Paul Rudolph:
W.R. Healey House, Sarasota, FL, USA (1950)


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel Sloan
Delaware County Courthouse, Media, PA (1849) (demolished)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Christopher Wren:
Pembroke College Chapel, Cambridge, UK (1665)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Alvar Aalto:
Villa Manner, Töysa, Finland (1923)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Daniel Libeskind:
Felix Nussbaum Haus, Osnabrück, Germany (1998)

















Santiago Calatrava
Jakem Steel Warehouse, Munchwilen, Switzerland (1984)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Richard Meier:
Westbeth Artists Community Courtyard, New York City, NY, USA (1970)

















Moshe Safdie:
Habitat 67, Montreal, Quebec, Canada (1967)









Jean Nouvel:
Nemausus 1, Nîmes, France (1987)









Louis Kahn:
Jersey Homesteads Cooperative Development, Hightstown, NJ, USA (1935)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Marcel Breuer:
Piscator Apartment, Berlin, Germany (1927)









Eero Saarinen
J. F. Spencer House, Huntington Woods, MI, USA (1938)









Oscar Niemeyer
Gustavo Capanema Palace, Rio de Janiero, Brasil (1936)


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Kenzo Tange House - 1950s










Oscar Niemeyer - 1930s










David Adjaye - 1999










Jorn Utzon House - 1952










HH Richardson - 1867


----------



## RPFigueiredo (Jun 9, 2009)

Early Niemeyer is awesome... HIs work before Brasília, sometimes forgotten, shows him at his best.

The Capanema Palace was built as the Ministry of Education and Health building, in Rio de Janeiro, not São Paulo. In fact Lucio Costa was in charge of the design, and called in many architects including Niemeyer. Le COrbusier drew the first sketches, but the Brazilians modified it significantly to the final design. And Oscar was the one who defined the overall layout, since Lucio finally left him in charge after rhe went on to design the Missoes Museum.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Philip Johnson:
9 Ash Street, Cambridge, MA, USA (1942)


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Aldo Rossi, 1960s









Rem Koolhaas, 1988

















Robert AM Stern, 1993, 1994


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Frank Furness:
First Unitarian Church, Germantown, Philadelphia (1866) (demolished)


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

E.J. Lennox
Unionville Congregational Church, Unionville, Ontario (1879)


----------



## djbowen (Aug 22, 2007)

Daniel Libeskind
Felix Nussbaum Haus
1996-1998

His style hasn't really evolved much.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Skidmore Owings & Merrill:
Manhattan House, NYC, USA (1951)









Christian de Portzamparc:
Château d’eau, Marne la Vallée, France (1974)









Kevin Roche:
Oakland Museum of California, Oakland, CA, USA (1969)


----------



## hannanbd (May 17, 2015)

Nice post


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Alvaro Siza Vieira
Casa de Chá da Boa Nova (tea house)


----------



## Shadow on the Wall (Nov 13, 2014)

djbowen said:


> Let's see some examples of how great architects have evolved in style. For instance:
> 
> Le Corbusier


It should not be forgotten:

*Le Corbusier’s Voiture Minimum*
1936




































all by http://porelpiano.voiture-minimum-le-corbusier-and.html


















by http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=52731









by http://www.archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=5559


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Raphael Vinoly:
The Apex at Lehman College, NYC, USA (1994)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Fumihiko Maki:
Steinberg Hall, St. Louis, MI, USA (1960)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Abandoned Chateau Chavat in Podensac, France, by Le Corbusier (1917)
edit: he designed the water tower not the chateau


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think le corbusier was more classy in the beginning


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Abandoned Chateau Chavat in Podensac, France, by Le Corbusier (1917)


loooooooooooolll


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I refuse to believe that was designed by Le Corbusier :lol: Anyway, I feel the textures don't look good.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I.M. Pei has died at age 102.

His first project: Gulf Oil Building, Atlanta, GA, USA (1949)


----------

